# CCW Class question in NC?



## Buggy Chief

Just found this forum and it is awesome. I have been around firearms my whole life and was taught from an early age safety to the point that I was told , if I point my finger at someone it could "go off". My late father was awesome with firearms.

My question is that my wife and I are getting ready to sign up for the CCW class here in NC. She is a bit anxious because she doesn't know what to expect in the class. What is required to qualify on the range? Yardage? # of rounds, etc? Is there a written test.

I want to take her to the range to practice, but I want practicalble practice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruce333

The actual classroom portion is mostly about State laws.

On the range you'll be shooting at 3, 5 and 7 yards...I think it was 40 rounds using a silhouette target..safe gun handling consited of loading firing and unloading. I think the written test was open book? I don't remember now.

from the instructor I took the class from:

http://www.concealedhandguncarry.com/2.html


> Legal Issues
> Handgun Safety
> Handguns
> Handgun Fundamentals
> Marksmanship Fundamentals
> Carrying Concealed Safety Issues
> Presentation Techniques (drawing your handgun)
> Cleaning and Maintenance
> Ammunition
> Proficiency Test (must hit target 28 out of 40 shots fired) That is the NC State requirement.
> Shooting is done from the 3, 5 and 7 yard lines.


----------



## Todd

Yup, 40 rounds @ 3,5, & 7 yards on a silhouette. Resting and ready positions. Single and double shots. Timed, but you literally have something like 5 seconds to get 2 shots off. The test was not open book for my class, but a monkey could pass it. If you pay attention, you're not going to have a problem.


----------



## dave33

I just took my CCW class 3 weeks ago and this is how it went. First thing we did was watch a video about safe gun handling. The instructor had two guns in class, a revolver and a pistol and we discussed the differences, safe handling, etc and we took a test that was I think 20 or 25 questions, multiple choice and T/F. If you pay attention at all its easy, I scored a 96. Then we went to the range to take the shooting part. We fired 10 rounds at 3, 5, and 7 yds at a silhouette target and you had to hit inside the largest ring with at least 21 of your 30 rounds. I thought we had to shoot more but that was all that was required, too bad, this was the most enjoyable part of the course. After breaking for lunch we watched more videos, mostly about NC law and took another test, 50 questions long and if you pay attention and have a little sense its easy, I scored a 100.

Cost was $50 and lasted from about 8am to 4pm. There were 7 people in my class and everybody passed, although the instructor had one student redo his shooting part. Certificates of completion were issued as soon as the class was over and now the long wait for the actual permit begins.

If you can shoot at all accurately, the written tests are not difficult so I would not loose too much sleep worring about. Good luck.


----------



## ericridebike

Yeah, pretty much as said above. The instructor I had made it pretty clear at the beginning of our class that it wasn't a class for "brand new" shooters. It was an expectation that you were already familiar with basic handgun knowledge/operation and have the ability to accurately fire your weapon. He said if you didn't have that knowledge, you should take a basic handgun safety class before the CCW class. The other interesting thing about my class, which was held at an indoor range, was part of the shooting evaluation. After we did pretty much the same as described above, he added something. We each started in our shooting lane with our gun lying on the counter in front of us, with the lights off. The targets were started out at the 25yd distance (on mechanical devices). The targets were started towards us and then just a flashlight-like spotlight(was pretty bright) came on and we had to fire 5 rounds into the target as it was coming towards us. I think there may have even been a strobe light flashing. He said this was done to simulate somone attacking you at night in your home and to make you realize that shooting under stress was very different from being able to hit a standing still target in bright light. I thought that was a pretty cool thing.


----------



## protectmyfamily

In my opinion, If your wife in comfortable with handleing and using a handgun properly, the she has nothing to worry about the CCW class. If the range portion of the class (handliing and using the gun) is what she is anxious about, then as already mentioned, a handgun safty class may be in order before the CCW class. Or a few trips to the range under your supervision and instruction until she is ready. As far as the "class" portion, pay attention and its a breeze. 

Good luck! 

P.S. Consider yourself luck your wife has an intrest in it at all. I cant for the life of me talk my wife into using a gun.


----------



## Buggy Chief

you guys are awesome for the information. I am going to take her to the range until she is comfortable with every aspect. She actually shoots a tighter pattern than I can shoot. I need to get her more comfortable with loading/unloading the firearm. Thanks a ton for all of the insight.


----------

